# Insect communities



## reptipixie (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I was curious if any of you have created an insect community set up and how successful it was. I am aware that most stick insects are fine to live together. I have also heard of people keeping stick insects and giant african land snails together. 

Obviously praying mantis being a no-no where community setups are concerned. But I would love to know what you all have tried and if they were successful or not.

I have kept insects before but have really got into setting up communities.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My sons got a box with hissing roaches, domino roaches, woodlice, pachnoda and various species of millipedes in


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

reptipixie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was curious if any of you have created an insect community set up and how successful it was. I am aware that most stick insects are fine to live together. I have also heard of people keeping stick insects and giant african land snails together.
> 
> ...


I keep African millipedes, domino and hissing roaches, land snails and woodlice together in an aquarium. Although from those species, only the roaches are insects! A mixed invert setup can consist of a variety of species, as long as the required conditions and diets are similar, should be ok. All the aforementioned species I keep have bred consistently, so I'm doing something right  just keep the food available and you should be fine.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i keep locust and spiders oh wait .....
i kept locust and spiders till dinner time :lol2:

ok ok iv have heard of mills and roaches together but never sticks and snails let me know how how it turns out my kid loves insects would be good for him


----------



## reptipixie (Jun 16, 2013)

I kept stick insects for years I had faunariums stacked with LOTS! of them hehe  I would happily help if you want any advice with stick insects


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

I had lot of different species of stick insects all in one large 'bug studio', and never had any problem,s


----------



## Cake (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep stick insects , giant snails and millipedes in a large tank they all get on fine , just make sure the tank has a lot of height.


----------

